# Ntwadumela Appreciation Thread



## JSGOTI (Jan 4, 2017)

@Ntwadumela, this ones for you fam.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 4, 2017)

Pretty cool furry.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 4, 2017)

Good.


----------



## Male (Jan 4, 2017)

This made me think of you:


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## drain (Jan 4, 2017)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/8a/c2/d2/8ac2d2c46939ba3850f48f70ab10e2af.jpg


----------



## Rat Speaker (Jan 4, 2017)

@Ntwadumela has a pretty dope lion named Frank, has bitten anyone that I am aware of so that p cool.


----------



## OtterParty (Jan 4, 2017)

dark..ravishing prince..


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Jan 4, 2017)

coolguy


----------



## Save Goober (Jan 4, 2017)

He's a cool guy


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## VJ 120 (Jan 5, 2017)

Empty watermelon


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Jan 5, 2017)

token black muslim


----------



## NQ 952 (Jan 5, 2017)

i appreciate lion man


----------



## drain (Jan 5, 2017)

:islamic: his avatar is cool :islamic:


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 5, 2017)

King of the jungle Islamic content


----------



## Lorento (Jan 5, 2017)

He's a towel wearing darkie, sure, but we love him regardless. Behead those who insult @Ntwadumela


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 5, 2017)

I think @Ntwadumela is a pretty cool guy eh is a huge furry and doesn't ashamed about it


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jan 5, 2017)

He's the fucking best. 

 all around


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 5, 2017)

A brave man. They kill faggots where he is from, so I can only imagine what they do to furries.


----------



## drain (Jan 5, 2017)

@Ntwadumela avatars made me rewatch the three Lion King movies

also one time he called me a gengis khan relative and i was fucking proud because of it


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Cosmos (Jan 5, 2017)

I will fight anyone who insults @Ntwadumela IRL.

It's a fight I would lose, because I can't fight for shit , but I would still do it.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jan 5, 2017)

He's a pretty cool ukh, ya awlad


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jan 5, 2017)

8/10 would only turn him over to the cia if he blew up more than _one_ building


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 6, 2017)

My favorite furry Muslim. He's almost not subhuman!


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jan 6, 2017)

@Ntwadumela is a cool guy. PBUH


----------



## Trilby (Jan 6, 2017)

ShiningPokeStar said:


>


My mom once won a contest because she could do that throaty vocal thing very well in this song!

EDIT:  It's the part that happens at 1:26 into the song!  Just that part!  Nobody can ever get it that perfect but she could!


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 6, 2017)

The yiffiest guy I know!


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Jan 6, 2017)

@Ntwadumela is AWESOME!   A cool poster AND with a cute animal avatar!  *u*


----------



## Postal Dude (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey, just found out this thread exists. Keep it up, dude. Stay awesome.


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Jan 7, 2017)

He is a pimpin' motherfucker.


----------



## Pocoyo (Jan 15, 2017)

A most kind and gentle soul


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 15, 2017)

Best Mussulman.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jan 15, 2017)

Actual photo of @Ntwadumela in the countryside:


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 15, 2017)

He's legitimately one of the nicest posters


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 15, 2017)

Guardian G.I. said:


> Actual photo of @Ntwadumela in the countryside:



Where's the action video?


----------



## Somar (Dec 10, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> He's legitimately one of the nicest posters


If only you knew.


----------



## drain (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 10, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> If only you knew.


Did he go full jihad? You never go full jihad.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Dec 10, 2017)

#JUSTICE4SIMBA#NULLISADULL #MCDANELDS #RACEWAR214


----------



## Paralethal (Dec 10, 2017)

An arab adonis and shining beacon of hope.


----------



## drain (Dec 10, 2017)

Paralethal said:


> An arab adonis and shining beacon of hope.



dark ravishing prince


----------



## Cosmos (Dec 10, 2017)

Doug_Hitzel said:


> Did he go full jihad? You never go full jihad.



He got banned because apparently he kept a-logging lolcows on Twitter even after mods told him to stop. I guess Islam is the religion of shitposting instead of the religion of peace


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 10, 2017)

Goddammit, Ntwadumela, you were a cool dude, why'd you have to go full ween/a-log/julaaaaaaaaaay?


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Dec 10, 2017)

Cosmos said:


> He got banned because apparently he kept a-logging lolcows on Twitter even after mods told him to stop. I guess Islam is the religion of shitposting instead of the religion of peace


What’s his twitter handle?


----------



## Cosmos (Dec 10, 2017)

Doug_Hitzel said:


> What’s his twitter handle?



I don't know, but apparently he had multiple accounts:


----------



## Somar (Dec 10, 2017)

Doug_Hitzel said:


> What’s his twitter handle?


This is the one he normally uses
https://mobile.twitter.com/Ntwadumela_KF
and this is the one that probably got him banned.
https://mobile.twitter.com/kf_ntwadumela
I'm not sure if there are any others.


----------



## AssRock (Dec 10, 2017)

He seemed kinda cool. 
I'll miss our token jihadist and his fatwa against cows.


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm glad he got banned because I was jealous of his popularity and good looks.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Dec 10, 2017)

Very great guy, he made me feel welcome as a new user when nobody else did


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 10, 2017)

I didn't get a chance to fuck their goat in the ass that breaks my heart.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Dec 10, 2017)

Damnit, why did our resident Kebab go full Kebab against the lol-cows.


----------



## Somar (Dec 10, 2017)

If he was going to make another account to keep harassing lolcows, perhaps he should have picked a name that didn't make it seem completely obvious that he's the same person.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Dec 10, 2017)

"Now cracks a noble heart. Goodnight, sweet prince;
And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest."
-_Hamlet, _act V, scene ii


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 10, 2017)

All muslims are lolcows confirmed


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 10, 2017)

All the mods should be eaten by lions and then shat out as lion shit.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Dec 10, 2017)

Hell I like you @Ntwadumela, you can come over and fuck my whorish western sister!


----------



## Xerxes IX (Dec 10, 2017)

On the bright side the mods successfully removed kebab from the forums.


----------



## Positron (Dec 10, 2017)

He should have been trolling lions like a chad, instead of trolling cows like a virgin.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Dec 10, 2017)

Curt Sibling said:


>



Rob Halford is a faggot, though. I'm kind of a Judas Priest fan, so I don't want our resident kebab throwing him off a building.


----------



## Tookie (Dec 10, 2017)

O God, forgive our living and our dead, those who are present among us and those who are absent, our young and our old, our males and our females. O God, whoever You keep alive, keep him alive in Islam, and whoever You cause to die, cause him to die with faith. O God, do not deprive us of the reward and do not cause us to go astray after this. O God, forgive him and have mercy on him, keep him safe and sound and forgive him, honor his rest and ease his entrance; wash him with water and snow and hail, and cleanse him of sin as a white garment is cleansed of dirt. O God, give him a home better than his home and a family better than his family. O God, admit him to Paradise and protect him from the torment of the grave and the torment of Hell-fire; make his grave spacious and fill it with light.


----------



## millais (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Dec 10, 2017)

Remember, I used to be a mod.

When I say that mods are utterly pathetic faggots who are extremely intimidated by males with large penises, or, depending on the context, incredibly intimidated by these major penises, I am talking from knowledge.

It is an undeniable fact that most of the mods on this site were actually literally afraid of the penis of @Ntsdkfjlsdkfjslkj whatever I forgot how to spell it and nobody ever could.  Wtf kind of name was that anyway?

Anyway you're all just mad he had a giant dick and you can never take that away from him.

TRUFAX:  @Ntwadumela was literally banned for having a dick so huge it made the mods afraid.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 10, 2017)

millais said:


> View attachment 331677


He sent me this after everyone called him out on Twitter a few months ago.


----------



## Positron (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey Lion Dude,

I don't hate you, and I doubt many of us do.  But when mods talk to you, you pay attention.  This applies to all forums in the world.

A song for you:


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 11, 2017)

Reading this thread, I now have a mixed view of Nutella.


----------



## c-no (Dec 11, 2017)

Positron said:


> Hey Lion Dude,
> 
> I don't hate you, and I doubt many of us do.  But when mods talk to you, you pay attention.  This applies to all forums in the world.
> 
> A song for you:


If one were to heed the mods, this wouldn't of happened. Then again, we kiwis are autistic and our autisms could overrule the words of a mod.



Hortator said:


> Reading this thread, I now have a mixed view of Nutella.


He should of heeded the warning he gotten.


----------



## LofaSofa (Dec 11, 2017)

*Lays flowers on Ntwadumela memorial*

As said before I don't think any of us are mad, just disappointed. You were favored by a lot of people here and you let them all down with your behavior.

I'm going to choose to remember you as the guy who I called a cool dude, and not the autistic sped you turned out to be.

F.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Dec 11, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> @Ntwadumela, A man beholden to no one save Allah and his fourteen goats, he was found dead holding hands with his only human boyfriend, Abu Fatima al-Jaheishi*, *ISIS,* in* the western district of Mosul. A lover of cars and prolific collector of human hands, his wit, exotic accent, and insistence we obey Sharia Law will be missed by all on these hallowed boards. He has bequeathed his treasured Ferrari to his father's sister-wife, and his stuffed American Bald Eagle to @Lachlan Hunter McIntyre, who was known for his American patriotism. May Allah bless your house, _God is Great, Death to America, Death to Israel, Curse on the Jews, Victory to Islam._
> 
> ما شاء الله


----------



## c-no (Dec 11, 2017)

I've made some contact with Ntwadumela on Twitter. He admits to regretting what he did and in light of all of this. He asked me to show he has nothing to hide and that he's taking responsibility.


----------



## millais (Dec 11, 2017)

c-no said:


> I've made some contact with Ntwadumela on Twitter. He admits to regretting what he did and in light of all of this. He asked me to show he has nothing to hide and that he's taking responsibility.
> 
> View attachment 331743
> View attachment 331744


lol, nice apology. This is like the opposite approach from IWC reaction to banning.

The Virgin Kuwaiti vs the Chad Israeli


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 11, 2017)

c-no said:


> I've made some contact with Ntwadumela on Twitter. He admits to regretting what he did and in light of all of this. He asked me to show he has nothing to hide and that he's taking responsibility.
> 
> View attachment 331743
> View attachment 331744


lol keep groveling bud, that’ll earn you respect


----------



## Ravelord (Dec 11, 2017)

Never go full  . No one likes weens. I hope he learns his lesson and eventually gets back. He seemed pretty alright.

Also, if a lolcow really makes you mad, gd exists for a reason: to shitpost and chillax.


----------



## Done (Dec 11, 2017)

Shame about that, he was nice whenever we interacted. But I can't deny that I had a feeling his constant weening on Chris, and lately Alex Leal would have consequences, he seemed far too much in love with the spotlight that being a "Content Provider" brings.


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Dec 11, 2017)

Semper Fi, Brother.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## OhGoy (Dec 11, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/Ntwadumela_KF
> https://mobile.twitter.com/kf_ntwadumela


tfw you could a-log as much as you wanted and this whole ban could've been avoided if you just came up with a different username


----------



## Star Wormwood (Dec 11, 2017)

OhGoy said:


> tfw you could a-log as much as you wanted and this whole ban could've been avoided if you just came up with a different username


Should've used the name PorkLover42069. Nobody would've suspected a thing.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Dec 12, 2017)

He messaged me to ask if he was going to be Halal'd and I was like "aw baby."


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Dec 12, 2017)

Nullshill said:


> Hey Lion Dude,
> 
> I don't hate you, and I doubt many of us do. But when mods talk to you, you pay attention. This applies to all forums in the world.


That's not really what happened. Basically waggly pmed him with a warning and Nutudu decided not to reply to _that specific _pm for some reason and just pmed a single other mod to claim he wouldn't do it again, so that's why he's banned now. 

Essentially wagglys gone mad with power and I say this with the utmost respect. But I never listen to mods, I seriously have them all on my ignore list, and neither should you.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Dec 12, 2017)

He sent me several PMs a while ago because I made fun of islam.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Dec 12, 2017)

Well at least he didn't go out too much like a dummy unlike @FuckYou


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Dec 12, 2017)

Y'all are just racist  going jihad on lolcow is just part of his culture


----------



## polonium (Dec 12, 2017)

It always seemed like he didn't quite get how the internet was supposed to work


----------



## Rokko (Dec 12, 2017)

Van Darkholme said:


> He sent me several PMs a while ago because I made fun of islam.


What did he tell you?


----------



## drtoboggan (Dec 12, 2017)

He was baller. Kind of.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Dec 12, 2017)

Rokko said:


> What did he tell you?



The usual taqiya shit I've heard a thousand fucking times before.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 12, 2017)

Van Darkholme said:


> He sent me several PMs a while ago because I made fun of islam.


Post them


----------



## Van Darkholme (Dec 13, 2017)

Long gone, I don't keep unfiltered autism in my PM box.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Dec 14, 2017)

The feel when you find out things too late.

Rip, he was a good kiwi.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 14, 2017)

When we retake Jerusalem, Nutwadmulla can help demolish the mosques.


----------



## sbm1990 (Dec 16, 2017)

Good to see that he stayed true to this commitment........oh wait...


----------



## OhGoy (Dec 16, 2017)

Curt Sibling said:


> When we retake Jerusalem, Nutwadmulla can help demolish the mosques.


Thus is the punishment for his treachery...


----------



## nice (Dec 19, 2017)

dark....ravishing ween...


----------

